# Tank Requirements



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm just curious, I know the first betta I ever had, I did just about everything WRONG that I could've  

That said, I'm wondering if I can give it a second try and do better.

I've read and heard many different opinions about it, so I'm going to pose my question here:

Is 5g of water adequate for just 1 betta??? Too Much??? Too Little??? My main mistake with my first betta was that the tank held only about as much as the common drinking glass (I was roped in by the fact that the box said "betta" on the outside.....:roll: ) Anyways, the tank has a fake wood/flowers decoration in it, as well as gravel and a filter. 

I'm pretty sure I've read that a filter isn't good for a betta, but I want to post here and make sure first....If a filter is not good, what should I do instead to keep the nasty stuff from building up? The tank also has a fluorscent bulb. Is this good? Bad? Doesn't matter?

Thanks for all the help, and to those who are curious, I won't be getting a betta anytime soon, not until after I've finished setting up and stocking the 29g. I plan on using the 5g as a quarantine for new fish...wouldn't want to bring in any nasty diseases.


Have a great day!!:!:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

5g for a betta is the recommended tank by betta enthusiasts. However, I don't necessarily subscribe to that. Of course, the more room you can give them the better, but I have one in a 3 gallon and one in a 2 gallon and they appear to be quite content and are very healthy. Stable conditions are more of an issue, as long as they are in a minimum of 1g, IMO. You just have to be more conscienscious about water changes and do larger amounts with smaller tanks.

Filters aren't bad for bettas. Rapid water movement from many filter outflows are the issue. I have filters in my betta tanks and they help keep the water clean. Just try to minimize the outflow if possible, so there's minimal water movement. 

They don't care what kind of light bulb you have, or if you have fake or real plants. If you have real plants, you want fluorescent bulbs. Otherwise, it doesn't matter. The only other consideration is that incandescent get hotter and might raise the temp, but they like their water pretty warm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't like the thought of bettas in anything smaller than a 5g, unless it has a filter. They make filters for tanks under 5g (Azoo Palm filter is an example) and I think on a couple of them, you can adjust the outflow so that it isn't too strong.

I had my betta in a 5g for awhile, but I felt sorry for him and moved him to the 10g after my old betta passed. Then I got him some friends!

I think the 2.5g and 5g bow tanks make great tanks for bettas. They have alot of swimming room so the betta should be happy.


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

So how do I make the filter have minimal water movement? Keep the water level all the way up at the line so there's less splashing??? Or will that not really make a difference? Glad to hear the light will work good for him, just bought a new one about a week ago.

Kristin, I see you mentioned that you had friends for your betta, what kind of friends? I guess I'm asking what other kinds of fish can I keep with the betta that he won't kill off? 

This 5g tank is hexagonal, not bow front, but the 2 fish I have in it now seemed to have quite a bit of swimming room when they were smaller. Now that they are bigger, they look a little cramped, but they'll be moving to the 29 soon.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Yup, I have several Azoo palm filters and they work really well. They do have adjustable flow regulators. I have one on each of my 1g and 2.5 bowfronts. My 3g is an Eclipse tank that has a built-in filter. It doesn't have a flow regulator, but when the water is filled to the edge of the outflow, there's hardly any current at all. Since that tank has a betta and ADFs, oxygenating the water isn't an issue.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Ajreoandoeka said:


> So how do I make the filter have minimal water movement? Keep the water level all the way up at the line so there's less splashing???


You could do that, or this: http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-It-Yourself/currentkill.php


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

That is very cool Boxermom. I need that for my AC70 filter on the 55g. I have it turned down all the way and it still washes my fish away from it. Poor fish...

I have had good luck with the Harlequins and the betta. They get along great. I think alot of it has to do with the betta's "fishonality" (like a personality...). Some don't get along with anything.

African Dwarf Frogs (ADFs) also do great with bettas, unless the betta just has a bad attitude.

I tried neons with a betta in a 10g before and they just weren't happy. They were very shy and hid all the time. I had to move them out so I could see them.
I think some active tetras would work though, like lemons or flames. Both stay relatively small (a little over an inch) so a school of 6 with a betta in a 10g should be fine.

I don't recommend anything with bettas in really small tanks though...except maybe ADFs. No tetras though. I'd say the minimum for tetras and bettas is a 10g.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

What about them intank whisper filters? I tried one on a tank few months ago the flow from it is incredible slow might be something to check out for betta people, If wanna try it out Kristin drop me a pm, it's back in it's box in storage container as i went back to my sponge filters...


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

I had one of those when I first started keeping bettas (got a 2.5g with just one betta in it and even on its lowest setting the betta got pushed around and sucked under it). So I removed it, for a 5g I'd recommend getting a divider and put a male betta on each side with no filter as the betta on the side with the filter will get blown around and just do weekly 100% water changes and clean the gravel out and you'll be fine or if you want you could just have 1 betta and ADF like mentioned. But I believe you'll have to have a filter and heater for the ADF and you might have to hand feed the ADF as they won't fight for their food by coming to the top, you have to push the food towards the bottom so they can get it.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I recommend against the intank Whisper filters. Two people I know of had their bettas sucked into them and chewed up (yes, both died). In addition, it takes up a lot of space inside the tank which makes a small tank even smaller. And there's no flow regulator. The palm HOB is the best option for smaller tanks, IMO.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

5 gallons with a gentle sponge filter is perfect for a betta. That's what I have. 

2.5 gallons is the minimum, in my opinion, but he'll be happier (and healther) in a 5.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

ouch! lol i was tryin them as a alternative on fry tanks but fry were smart enough to stay away from the intake, would think a betta would as well


----------



## Ajreoandoeka (Aug 11, 2005)

Boxermom-That idea is very unique and interesting. If the filter does cause a problem for me, now I'll have a solution ready. Thanks for posting. I'm glad to see that 5g will be adequate for a betta. I was worried it would be still too small and I couldn't think of much else to put in the 5...Lol.


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

I may sound like a broken record, but I like the old-fashion corner filter...
http://leesaqpet.com/PICCAT/product_index/item/13401-02/
http://www.pennplax.com/Pages/Aqua.pages..../Aqua21F.html
http://www.pennplax.com/Pages/Aqua.pages..../Aqua27F.html
You can get the SmallWorld filter with pump for about $6 at Wal-Mart. 2 refills are about $4.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I had the same problem with the whisper intank filter as did someone else I know. It sucked up rather large juveniles like nobodys business. And... it vibrated itself against my tank hood in the middle of the night one night which blocked the output causing water to pour out the back of the tank. I've got the filter sitting here rotting because Im too chicken to use it again.

I like box filters and sponges... also whisper does have the 3i internal which is airdriven rather than motorized so you can adjust the flow. However, somehow I had a pygmy cory manage to get inside of it. It didn't hurt him at all, but I was really glad that I noticed he was missing.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

I have a corner filter but the pump i have is incredibly noisy and the filter doesnt soom to ever want to stay in the corner. im gonna need to go buy a quiet pump soon.


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

Rena pumps are VERY quiet. I have a Rena 50 (sadly no rebuild kit for this one) in one tank and a Rena 100 in another. I can't hear them at all. The Hagen filter I have is heard slightly. All Hagens have rebuild kits. Its a matter of does the chain store carry them (probably not) or the lfs stock them (maybe) or better mailorder companies (probably). My LFS carries some Tetra and Hagen kits. They can have a Penn Plax, Rena, Marineland and Luft pump parts in their weekly order.

I try to patronise my LFS as much as possible, because they take my Danio fry. Without them, I have now way to enjoy my hobby, as breeding is what I like. I'm not worried about spending an extra $1 or $2 most of the time. I was at my LFS yesterday actually. The place was exceptionally clean, because he has a lot of time to clean. There's a few empty tanks. This is rare. He has about 5-6 marine fish, all special order, waiting to be picked up, none as inventory.
He's got a ton of young adult cichlids, mostly Oscar, JD's, Convicts and Firemouths for about $2 each. Since they are getting bigger and are no longer really fry, its time for them to move out. In good times, they would have been gone once they hit 3+", like they are now or they'd be $5 each. Selling $20 worth of cichlids a day hardly pays the rent. All the Danios that I trade in, are 3 for $2 or 75¢ each. Same thing for his Platties. Swords, Mollies and most Tetras are 99¢ each. Even White Clouds or Zebra Danios (I don't breed them) are 2 for $1 or 59¢ each. He's giving this stufff away and I know he's hurting for business. I wanted to get 2 Oto's from him yesterday, use up some credit. None in stock. I hope is isn't going out of business. I'm doing my part to keep him in business.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> I recommend against the intank Whisper filters. Two people I know of had their bettas sucked into them and chewed up (yes, both died). In addition, it takes up a lot of space inside the tank which makes a small tank even smaller. And there's no flow regulator. The palm HOB is the best option for smaller tanks, IMO.


Yes they do, its on the back of it towards where the intake is at the bottom.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Gourami_swami, You can remedy the box filter trying to float off by taking some gravel and putting it in a stocking foot and tieing it off... drop that in the filter next time you do changes. The stocking just keeps it from making a mess everytime you change media.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

thanks ill try that


----------

